# Propane range question.



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know the current draw for a propane range?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't know how much variation there is between models but the last figure I heard was that they draw about 3.5 amps of current when the oven is lit in order to keep the glow bar operational. When the oven is not lit, it draws very little current, mostly just enough to keep the circuit board that operates the glow bar operational. 

I could be wrong about that and it may be different for different models of gas ranges. That's just what I've heard in the past.

Hopefully others will be able to chime in with useful info.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I have one that has NO electricity...no draw. It operates by pilot light.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I wouldn't mind having one like this...

https://bensdiscountsupply.com/premier-bfk100op-30-battery-gas-range-white-on-white/

or this...

https://bensdiscountsupply.com/prem...op-burners-and-griddle-white-with-black-trim/

or, if money was in abundant supply, this...

https://bensdiscountsupply.com/prem...ery-gas-range-with-6-sealed-variable-burners/


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

It's hard to find a new one with no electricity. Home Depot told us today, that Oregon passed a law a few years ago that required them to have electricity. They don't sell any with just a pilot light. Find that hard to believe with so many people going off the grid.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mosepijo said:


> It's hard to find a new one with no electricity. Home Depot told us today, that Oregon passed a law a few years ago that required them to have electricity. They don't sell any with just a pilot light. Find that hard to believe with *so many people going off the grid*.


There are really very few who live "off-grid", and it's not a large enough number to support sales of models with pilot lights.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

I was able to order the 36" Premier (battery ignition version) from our local Lowe's. They were willing to price match a quote from an online vendor during a sale, so it was a bit less expensive. 

Great stove. We use 8 AA eneloop batteries with the stove. I don't think we have had to recharge them yet after ~16 months of being in the house.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

We found one that runs off of a 9 volt battery. Lowe's and Home Depot both have them for $377. Will be going that route. Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

mosepijo said:


> It's hard to find a new one with no electricity. Home Depot told us today, that Oregon passed a law a few years ago that required them to have electricity. They don't sell any with just a pilot light. Find that hard to believe with so many people going off the grid.


I had no problem finding one from Home Depot with battery ignition.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Premier-...gnition-Gas-Range-in-White-BFK100OP/203358112

WWW


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I had no problem finding one from Home Depot with battery ignition.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Premier-...gnition-Gas-Range-in-White-BFK100OP/203358112
> 
> WWW


It's harder to find one when you are a 3 hour drive from Home Depot and it was a Home Depot employee who told us Oregon won't allow one sold with a battery ignition. After doing some research, we found one for $377 which runs off a 9volt battery. And guess who sold it? Home Depot. So we ordered it and will drive over there and pick it up when it comes in. Too bad I couldn't get the same employee who told us no.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I had no problem finding one from Home Depot with battery ignition.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Premier-...gnition-Gas-Range-in-White-BFK100OP/203358112
> 
> WWW


 Four little 9000 btu burners? Really? Am I only person that wants at least one 15000 to 20000 btu burner. Big pot/canner, you need a serious burner. Not one designed to heat water for cup tea. Or do you have to buy one of those stand alone burners meant to deep fry turkey out side to use for canning.

I am glad to see a battery ignition alternative. Though guessing you dont want to wait until batteries no longer work to replace them, betting part that holds them is expensive and hard to get if they leak and ruin it. Maybe better to make a battery box that hangs on wall and you run wire from it to the stove.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> Four little 9000 btu burners? Really? Am I only person that wants at least one 15000 to 20000 btu burner. Big pot/canner, you need a serious burner. Not one designed to heat water for cup tea. Or do you have to buy one of those stand alone burners meant to deep fry turkey out side to use for canning.
> 
> I am glad to see a battery ignition alternative. Though guessing you dont want to wait until batteries no longer work to replace them, betting part that holds them is expensive and hard to get if they leak and ruin it. Maybe better to make a battery box that hangs on wall and you run wire from it to the stove.


I do all my canning on a Camp Chief 3-burner and love it and will continue using it for that. The burners are too big for regular cooking and are scorching my pans. My husband ended up putting a 1/4" steel plate on them to distribute the heat better. I have no oven right now and that is really what I am after. I have used a Camp Chief oven for the last year and would like to dump it in the dumpster. I am tired of my dishes being burnt in the middle over the pilot light. I cook on a wood cook stove in the winter and a butane burner if I want to do something light. I believe this stove will work just fine for us after my husband does a few adjustments and changes it from gas to propane. ( Just hope they included that kit)


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a Premier propane stove that has no electric at all and mine does not use any batteries either. The pilots are always lit. I ordered it in 2004 from Backwoods Solar and it was delivered by a big truck on my little dirt road in the winter. It can handle two canners and still have room left over. It has a center burner or griddle, whichever you choose.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

katlupe said:


> I have a Premier propane stove that has no electric at all and mine does not use any batteries either. The pilots are always lit. I ordered it in 2004 from Backwoods Solar and it was delivered by a big truck on my little dirt road in the winter. It can handle two canners and still have room left over. It has a center burner or griddle, whichever you choose.


Sounds like a really cool stove. &#128512;


----------

